# Sealing gas fire roof vent



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Got an autotrail cheyenne and found the roof vent for the gas fire leaking, the hose inside the wardrobe was getting wet in severe rain.

Is silkaflex the best stuff to seal this with as its bound to get a bit on the warm side? Obviously it'll be sealed on the roof where the vent comes out of the roof. This one looks like its been filled with a silicone sealant which has cracked severely with the heat maybe.

Your suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,

I had the same problem, in my case the internal collar was loose, when tightened it pulled the outer rubber seal closer to the roof and perfectly sealed it, bone dry since.

I don't think you are supposed to use a sealant, tightening it should be sufficient.

Mark


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

HHMMMmmmm, well ours is sealed and I'd be reluctant to pull it all off just to see if there's a seal. Probably its leaked in the past and someone has put sealant on it and its cracked ??


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

This may be a bit OTT but I use a special silicone sealer to fill small gaps around my woodburner - it costs about £10 per tube from "stove" shops. It is moderately flexible and withstands temps of 750deg (from memory), including naked flames (hopefully you will not have those coming out your roof :lol: )

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

brimo said:


> HHMMMmmmm, well ours is sealed and I'd be reluctant to pull it all off just to see if there's a seal. Probably its leaked in the past and someone has put sealant on it and its cracked ??


The seal is visible on the roof, it is the flexible rubber collar at the base of the flue. Can you locate the internal collar to see if there is any play in it?


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

OK, van is in storage but I'll pop down there later and take a look at it. The internal collar can be seen from inside the wardrobe


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Internal collar seems to be tight, I suspect maybe that in earlier times the seal has gone and someone has gone on roof and sealed with some sort of sealer.

Maybe I should just re-seal it with something suitable?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Had exactly the same on a Dakota.

I think its rain getting down the exhaust pipe and then running down the OUTSIDE of the INTERNAL metal ducting, then wicking onto the outer paper covering. 

(I still tightened up the internal collar just in case !!)


----------

